# Chocolate Maulemans



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Hi all,

Could anyone tell me whether 'chocolate' meuleman homers are genetically rec red or actually some kind of brown?

The pictures I have seen at this site has confused me. They seem recessive red to me, but are called chocolate by the homer breeders.

Kind regards,
Rudolph


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Hi Rudolph*

Most of the ones in the photos that were labeled chocolate look to be recessive red. I thought the homer people called indigo chocolate so I'm confused too. At least some of those in the pics are definately recessive red.

Bill


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Thanks Bill, I'm glad to know my eyes are not deceiving me...


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Many people call spread brown, recessive red, AND indigo, "chocolate". It can be very misleading unless there's pictures. There was also a guy in my club who called a lavender a chocolate  I've come to find anything that isn't blue, ash-red, black, or white, is automatically called 'chocolate'  LOL. It's the sad truth.


----------



## dimerro (Nov 23, 2008)

Chocolate and Lavander are descriptive terms for somewhat similar phenotypes. Some guys called Chocolate a Spread dilute pigoen, other guys called Chocolate a Brown Spread pigeon. If we want to have accurate expression it's must to use genetics terms or symbols.


----------

